# Watch Zuri Grow! UPDATED!



## DaneMama

8 weeks old


----------



## DaneMama

9 weeks old


----------



## jdatwood

and a side by side comparison :wink:


----------



## Bessie7o7

Oh, that's such a great idea. I wish I would have thought of something like this before.


----------



## luvMyBRT

I love it! She is sooo cute! Goes to show what good food does for a growing pup....awesome. :biggrin:

I keep a comparison by how big Duncan is by looking at my kids standing next to him. When we got him at 8 weeks he came up to my daughters knees. Now he is to her waist. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama

Yeah I wish I would have done this for my other girls!

You can see how's she's grown but it's nice to have photographic evidence!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Love it! Of course in no time at all, that bottle will look like a little speck in the pictures. LOL!


----------



## chowder

Great idea! Love the name on the bottle you chose too!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Cor, she's growing like a weed - it looks like its more than 1/2" a day! It just reinforces how important nutrition and the type of food you feed are so important at this age. She really is a pretty little thing!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

MollyWoppy said:


> Cor, she's growing like a weed


I just love reading your posts! Love the NZ English!:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Hee hee, now that cracks me up as my other half is always carrying on at me to speak English. Must say though, I forget I've got an accent and often wonder why people are laughing at me. :redface:


----------



## redspoo

She is just precious! I love her little pink belly.


----------



## Unosmom

oh wow, these cuties sure do grow like weeds, keep snapping those pics until she's full grown and I think it would make a nice print collection for the house.


----------



## wags

That is so clever! Your puppy is adorable. I love the idea by the bottle! So CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These puppy pictures are just the thing to make everyone happy! Thankyou for sharing! Love the pics and the cleverness of the bottle! What exactly is that bottle? Never heard of it!


----------



## DaneMama

The bottle is one of Jon's favorite beers...Arrogant Bastard ale! Fits him pretty well LOL :wink:


----------



## wags

danemama08 said:


> The bottle is one of Jon's favorite beers...Arrogant Bastard ale! Fits him pretty well LOL :wink:


LOL! Gee need to find this beer! My hubbys birthdays coming right up that would be the perfect birthday gift LOL!


----------



## DaneMama

New update! 10 weeks old and growing like a weed!


----------



## DaneMama

wags said:


> LOL! Gee need to find this beer! My hubbys birthdays coming right up that would be the perfect birthday gift LOL!


Here's a link....just read the "warnings" and select "Accept" to get to the whole site :wink:

Are You Worthy?

ETA:

http://www.bottletrek.com/Qstore/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1171663094&BACK=A0004A1


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Beautiful girl! I'm so glad you thought to do this!


----------



## BrownieM

WOW! They grow so, so fast! Your pup is adorable, btw!! Such a great idea too, I wish I had done that with Millie! She grew 1.5 pounds a week from the time I got her (10 weeks) to about 5 or 6 months. Now she has reallllllllly slowed down.


----------



## DaneMama

Zuri is gaining about 3 pounds a week so far!!! We will find out what her updated weight is tomorrow!


----------



## MollyWoppy

I have to give it to you, the bright spark who thought of taking series of photo's like this. Thats pretty smart!
3lbs a week huh? That must be just about a new collar a week as well! And, have to add that she is so bloody cute, I feel like I'm repeating myself all the time, but thats the first thing I think of everytime I see her. 
Whats the story with the giant bottle of beer - that looks like a headache in a glass to me!


----------



## BrownieM

danemama08 said:


> Zuri is gaining about 3 pounds a week so far!!! We will find out what her updated weight is tomorrow!


Wow!!!! What kind of dog is she?


----------



## DaneMama

She's a Great Dane :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Isn't it crazy?!? Duncan is gaining about 3 pounds a week too! 

She looks so good! Growing like a weed. I know I say this every time, but I just love her coloring!!! I hope to meet her someday soon! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

She's getting so big so fast!! 

I need to find something to take weekly Zailey pictures next to. She, too, is apparently part weed. :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## DaneMama

Sara- you can count on meeting her sometime soon!

Linsey- you definitely should do this too...and start SOON!!!!


----------



## xxshaelxx

I love how she's sitting straighter and straighter with each picture. haha. Like, in the first one she's hunched over, like, "What are we doing?! OMG!" The second, she's, like, "Okay, okay, I can do this." And in the third, she's, like, "I got this!"

She's too adorable, guys! And getting soooooo big! haha.


----------



## DaneMama

Yeah, I don't know if she quite has it down yet. You don't realize that we had to take like 30+ pictures just to get the one that looks good LOL


----------



## deb9017

Zuri is a beautiful girl! Of course, I might be biased, because her color is a lot like my boys...


----------



## xxshaelxx

danemama08 said:


> Yeah, I don't know if she quite has it down yet. You don't realize that we had to take like 30+ pictures just to get the one that looks good LOL


haha. Oh, I know how that goes! I took about thirty pictures of my friend's dogs the other night for her while they sat and stayed to get their food. They kept shifting and looking away, getting up and running around, and yeah. XD Ended up with, like, five decent ones.

I DID get a really good snapshot of Havok, though. Rachel took Reo for a couple of nights, because he doesn't really get along well with other dogs (had a bad experience with a lab at the dog park that spoiled him), and he would just howl and whine and cry if she took Havok, and Havok got to stay inside with my dogs and whatnot. So I gave him some raw food for those couple of days, just some chicken, to spoil him a bit. Well, he's not crate trained, and haaaaaaates going in the crate. I mean, he will, and he won't cry about it, but he'll sit there and pout. So I tried putting the chicken in there, and he picks it up, turns around, finds the door closed, and he sits there with the chicken in his mouth, pouting. So I grabbed the camera as quick as I could, and luckily it was all on auto already, and snapped a picture JUST before he dropped the chicken. haha. I'll have to upload it later for you to see.

Anyways, I'm enjoying seeing these pictures! Wish I'd have thought of something like this. haha.


----------



## AdrianVall

Oh man.. she is just adorable! Absolutely gorgeous. Great pics and awesome comparison shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wags

I'm addicted to these pics! Just watching the growing progress is incrediible and so fun to see! What a really great album of pics your going to have! I am jealous I nevber ever thought to do somehting like this iwth nay of my dogs! Thankyou for sharing these cute inventive photos with us! Love it!


----------



## DaneMama

Newest installment! She's 11 weeks old now, weighing in at 19 pounds today :biggrin:


----------



## zorro1208

wow every week shes growing bigger :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT

I love it!!! :biggrin: In every pic. she has a new collar because she keeps out growing them!


----------



## DaneMama

Well, the little pink one she had in the beginning would have still fit her today, but the clasp broke. So then we used the extra cat collar we had, but she grew out of that one. She went shopping yesterday to pick out her newest one :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom

Shes lovely


----------



## Rottnk9s

She is just adorable!! :biggrin:


----------



## merlin371

make sure you take a pic of her when she's fully grown next to the bottle, great danes are huge will be fun to see


----------



## MollyWoppy

I swear she gets more adorablerer every week. Even her expression is the same each time, so cute. Looks like she's got her big girl collar on now!


----------



## CorgiPaws

danemama08 said:


> Newest installment! She's 11 weeks old now, weighing in at 19 pounds today :biggrin:


She gets bigger and prettier every week! I just love her markings and that face! Ohhh I love her already! Can't wait to meet her!



Gahhh, I NEED to start doing this with Zailey! She'll be 8 weeks old on Friday. She weighed in at the vet on Friday (at 7 weeks) at 14.7lbs!!


----------



## DaneMama

You really do Linsey. I regret it big time that I didn't do it with Bailey and Akasha

Just set a reminder in your phone and commit to doing it once a week....do eeeet!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws

danemama08 said:


> You really do Linsey. I regret it big time that I didn't do it with Bailey and Akasha
> 
> Just set a reminder in your phone and commit to doing it once a week....do eeeet!!!!


I need to come up with something to take her picture next to first. I'll commit! I'll start at 8 weeks. Promise!


----------



## DaneMama

A lot of people use a basketball...but I would find a cool vase or something that is a bit taller at a thrift store or something.


----------



## DaneMama

Seems like she didn't gain much height this past week, but just overall mass. She's up at 22 pounds today!










HUGE difference a month makes!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Holy cow! She's huuuuuge! And so pretty, I really love her coloring.
And I love her nose. <3:tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Love it!! I can't believe you get her in almost the exact same pose every time!! Only a little bit longer until you have to stand on the counter or something to get her to look UP at you with those big adoring eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Yeah, what a difference in only one month. Our little girl is growing up quickly! And, I see this is the first time you haven't had to give her a new collar. It's awesome the way she has the exact same pose, the exact same expression and exact same eye contact in every photo. Good one!


----------



## nayers

What an awesome looking puppy! I don't know what is more impressive, your puppy, or the fact that she looks to be perfectly fine just sitting there...mine has to come and sniff and inspect everytime I pull out the camera


----------



## luvMyBRT

I love coming back from a camping trip to an adorable update! I just love her!!! She is stunning. :biggrin:


----------



## wags

I had to peek in and see how that little cutie is growing! Wow she is just a sweetheart. I just love seeing that little girl ummm little pup as she is really getting into her skin or gee fur haha! She is adorable! Keep those pics coming love them!


----------



## jdatwood

It's Monday night! Time for another installment of Watch Zuri Grow :biggrin:

Zuri @ 13 weeks











and just for comparison sake... 8, 11, and 13 weeks


----------



## luvMyBRT

Wow! 8 weeks to now is amazing! She is sooo stinkin cute! :biggrin:
I was expecting a new collar...lol.
How much does she weigh now?


----------



## jdatwood

No new collar til she's ready for her Big girl collar from TwoHounds :wink:

We'll weigh her tomorrow @ work and update


----------



## luvMyBRT

Awesome. Can't wait to see what collar you guys picked for her. :biggrin:


----------



## wags

Love her poses! Just sweet! Of course now I am looking at these cute puppy photos going hmmmmm dog #5???????????? But my hubby has informed me this is not happening! :frown:UGH! Oh well I will keep enjoying these beautiful puppy pics. :smile:Your beer bottles looking smaller and smaller LOL!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thank you for the new pic. I must say I do get a kick out of watching her grow and how much she changes each week.


----------



## redspoo

Like everyone else, I think she is adorable. I LOVE her nose! I would really like to see some body shots of her markings. She looks very unique!


----------



## Jodysmom

Natalie,

Does Zuri still seem tiny to you or can you tell she has grown? I mean..it is obvious by the pictures but is she still your "little" puppy?


----------



## DaneMama

I can tell that she's grown because she is so heavy now! She used to fit in my arms and now she doesn't!!!!


----------



## jdatwood

We're a couple of days late this week 

Here's Zuri @ 14 weeks










and 8, 11, 14 weeks


----------



## Ania's Mommy

She's growing into her floppy puppy skin! She is sooo pretty! Have I mentioned that I'm so glad you are doing this? No collar this time, huh? I've noticed that her "sit" is getting straighter. Like a REAL dog!! What a stinkin' cutie!

You have an X on the floor where you stand to take the pic. Don'tcha?


----------



## luvMyBRT

Aww, man...now she's so big you can't even find a collar big enough to fit her!! LOL :wink::biggrin:
Wow! She is getting big! Thanks for the update!


----------



## DaneMama

Well, sometimes our dogs go in the nude at home!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

danemama08 said:


> Well, sometimes our dogs go in the nude at home!


Straight scandalous! :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT

danemama08 said:


> Well, sometimes our dogs go in the nude at home!


Hubba, hubba!! :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws

SO pretty. I can't wait to meet her tomorrow!!!:biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx

NO FAIR!!! You get to meet her?!! When do I get to meet her?! Nat and Jon, you guys should come out to Reno to visit Rachel and I. hahahaha.


----------



## jdatwood

xxshaelxx said:


> NO FAIR!!! You get to meet her?!! When do I get to meet her?! Nat and Jon, you guys should come out to Reno to visit Rachel and I. hahahaha.


Talk to Rachel... methinks something like this is already in the works :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws

jdatwood said:


> Talk to Rachel... methinks something like this is already in the works :wink:


Oh, it is. I pretty much have it planned. Don't you know me and Natalie have been looking at plane tickets for a few days now? You're flying here, and then we're driving there. 
:tongue:


----------



## jdatwood

CorgiPaws said:


> Don't you know me and Natalie have been looking at plane tickets for a few days now? You're flying here, and then we're driving there.
> :tongue:


well duh :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama

Well, I guess this should be this week's posting of growth! Linsey and her hubby Jon came out for her birthday this weekend and of course they brought the furkids. Zailey and Zuri made fast best buddies! Here's a good comparison shot of them:

Zailey is 10 weeks old and Zuri is 14 weeks old










And of course the out takes!


----------



## luvMyBRT

Oh MY!!! What can I say? These are the cutest pics.! I am so glad to hear they became fast friends. That is awesome. So glad you all had a great weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Holy crap!! Two for one!?!?! This is the best week yet! Such adorable little girls. It's pretty hard for me to contain myself right now.


----------



## Spaz

Thanks for the size comparison shot. Both girls are absolutely gorgeous.

I've started looking for Great Dane breeders in my area *whistles* :wink:

On edit: Zailey is going to be a big girl. She seems to be larger than Zuri was at 10 weeks.


----------



## DaneMama

Zailey is bigger than Zuri. I've noticed with Danes that the size of the puppy doesn't always determine how large it will be as an adult. Bailey our oldest Dane was about 24 pounds at 8.5 weeks old! Which is bigger than BOTH of these girls are now! Bailey is as average as average could get for a female Dane....

Here is a picture of Bailey at 3.5 months, so the same age as Zuri. Bailey's legs are like tree trunks!


----------



## SerenityFL

saraj2878 said:


> I love it!!! :biggrin: In every pic. she has a new collar because she keeps out growing them!


HA! I noticed that as well! That's amazing the growth rate in just three weeks. Unbelievable. She's almost twice her size from 8 to 11 weeks...

I had thought my dogs were growing too fast, getting too big....nevermind.

Edit: The one of the two friends sitting next to the beer bottle and the out takes...makes me think of two old men, sitting on a bench, making comments about the people passing by.


----------



## wags

How sweet! The two of them together! They are both gorgeuos pups! Love seeing them!:smile:


----------



## crys2982

how sweet! i especially love the outtakes.


----------



## DaneMama

I can't believe that she has been apart of our pack for 2 whole months already! She's really growing up into such a beautiful, well rounded girl. We love everything about her!

8 weeks ~ 12 weeks ~ 16 weeks


----------



## luvMyBRT

She is so pretty. I just love these updates. They make my day. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Our little Zuri is getting so big!! I still love the 8 week picture. It looks like she was propped up, the picture was snapped, then she collapsed in all her puppy glory. :tongue:


----------



## Mia

So dang cute!!


----------



## Spaz

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## DaneMama

Its been two whole weeks since we've taken her picture! I can't believe its been so long....she's still growing like a weed but she's really gotten her thickness in the past few weeks and not her height!



















Not to mention she is sporting her new big girl collar! She needs to grow into it a bit but its looks great on her!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT

Oh, I love the new collar!!! It looks so good....and so does Zuri. I can tell she is getting some thickness to her like you said. What a big cute girl. <3 :biggrin:
Seeing her new collar makes me want to order Duncan his big boy collar. He is about ready to outgrow the medium one he has right now....


----------



## MollyWoppy

She is certainly filling out but she has still grown quite a bit taller in the last 2 weeks. I really like her collar too, the brown in it matches the brown bits in Zuri's coat perfectly. Thanks for the photo's, she so lovable.


----------



## Spaz

Me likey! :biggrin:

Love Zuri, love her big girl collar!


----------



## CorgiPaws

ooO, LOVE her! 
She is so dang cute. 
Can I have one? Oh... wait.....



And I love her big girl collar. I think it's almost time for Zailey to get a big girl collar. Almost. Good thing it will take me 3 weeks to decide on one. lol


----------



## Khan

Wow, so dang cute!


----------



## DaneMama

Update! Zuri is officially huge! She weighed in at 46 pounds the other day at 5 months old. She's growing beautifully and such a good girl. Graduating puppy preschool on Tuesday and then we are moving on to agility with her.


----------



## luvMyBRT

She IS getting huge! Wow!  And, so gorgeous. That's awesome how good she's doing with her training. 

I was wondering where our weekly update was....:wink::biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy

She's such a good girl. It must be so hard to keep your hands off that cute face and I know I carry on about this all th time, but she is just adorable. When she starts agility you have to promise to get a video of her. I can just imagine her big gangly legs galloping around the course, everyone there will be totally in love with her.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Also wanted to say that I love her collar (even though I know I've said it before). Is that the one from 2Hounds or the lady on Etsy? The lady on Etsy is so nice! I contacted her and she special made a collar for Duncan with the measurements I wanted. It should be here any day. I'll post a pic. when it gets here. Just had to share my excitement....:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

I actually couldn't decide on either one so I just got both collars. But this one is the one from 2Hounds and I will say that now that I look at them first hand I like this one better. The craftsmanship on both is comparable though. The hardware on the Etsy one isn't as heavy duty but I still think that its perfectly fine for a dog collar.


----------



## CorgiPaws

danemama08 said:


> I actually couldn't decide on either one so I just got both collars. But this one is the one from 2Hounds and I will say that now that I look at them first hand I like this one better. The craftsmanship on both is comparable though. The hardware on the Etsy one isn't as heavy duty but I still think that its perfectly fine for a dog collar.


1. Zuri is freaking adorable. AND huge- but you already knew both of those. 

2. WHo is this lady on Etsy, and why don't I know about her?


----------



## jdatwood

saraj2878 said:


> I was wondering where our weekly update was....:wink::biggrin:


We're going every 2 weeks now... :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT

CorgiPaws said:


> 2. WHo is this lady on Etsy, and why don't I know about her?


I hope this link works:

Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy


----------



## DaneMama

UPDATE! Zuri was 5 1/2 months old and 60 pounds in her most recent photo (we're a bit behind getting it posted). She's graduated from puppy class, but she is so well behaved with the littler and younger puppies that she has been asked to stay to help with socialization. We are starting agility training after the beginning of the year! Yay!!! We are so proud of her :biggrin:

Slow and steady growth wins the race :wink:

Below is 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks and 22 weeks


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

<3 <3 <3!

So stinkin precious.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh, you can see how she's filling out now, what a sweetie! Congratulations though, you and Jon are obviously doing a super job raising her to be a well adjusted, good mannered young lady.


----------



## Khan

She's the valeDOGtorian of puppy class!! Cute AND smart!!


----------



## luvMyBRT

Holy HUGE!! :biggrin::biggrin:
She is so pretty! I can't believe how fast she is growing...well....wait a minute...yeah I can. I've got one of those gettin' huge puppies too. They grow up way too fast....:smile:
I wish I lived closer so I could come and give her some hugs!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Can't believe it!! She's soooo big!!! She looks very mature. :wink:

You must be so proud of her with the way the training is going. You two must be BURSTING with pride!


----------



## DaneMama

UPDATE!!! Zuri just turned nine months old! She's getting so big and really blossoming into a wonderful dog! She's a whopping 80 pounds now!!! 

8 weeks, 12 weeks, 6 months, 9 months


----------



## luvMyBRT

She is huge! And so dang pretty! Just look at her 8 week picture....what a sweet little baby. Now she is growing up into a gorgeous big girl. You must be so proud. 

ETA: She's lucky she has a great mommy AND daddy!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

She's huuuuuggee!!!  She's just blossomed into such a lovely young lady. It seems like only yesterday... 

She busted through ALL the collars AND reached the picture frame. In only a short time, we'll all get to see what's in the picture frame. :becky:


----------



## DaneMama

She actually still has the collar she was wearing at 6 months, she's just nude in that photo


----------



## jdatwood

Ania's Mommy said:


> In only a short time, we'll all get to see what's in the picture frame. :becky:


It's a nice piece by Christian Riese Lassen, my favorite artist... :wink:
Christian Riese Lassen | Artist


----------



## Khan

She is so darn cute! I just love these pictures. The first one with her little tummy, makes me smile every time!!


----------



## CavePaws

She is beautiful! Can't wait to see her when she is full grown. It's like you have a bunch of ponys running around in there!


----------



## AdrianVall

Wow! She's gotten HUUUUUGE! That is amazing! I love watching Danes grow.. so cool!


----------



## DaneMama

Updated thread.....

Happy birthday to my little miss Zuri!

Time flies by so fast...she was so little! Now she's 90 pounds and so smart. I'm in love 

Unfortunately I don't have a bottle to take a picture of her here in Denver since they were all packed up with Jon up to Idaho. As soon as I move up there too we will take the next photo in this series! Stay tuned :thumb:


----------



## MissusMac

Happy Birthday, Zuri!!!


----------



## chowder

DaneMama said:


> Updated thread.....
> 
> Happy birthday to my little miss Zuri!
> 
> Time flies by so fast...she was so little! Now she's 90 pounds and so smart. I'm in love
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a bottle to take a picture of her here in Denver since they were all packed up with Jon up to Idaho. As soon as I move up there too we will take the next photo in this series! Stay tuned :thumb:


I can't believe she is a year old already!! Time really does fly by with puppies. Seems like just yesterday we got the first picture of her standing next to that bottle. Happy birthday to your baby!


----------



## 1605

Happy Birthday, Zuri!

You are loved & you are beautiful.


----------



## monkeys23

Happy birthday Zuri!!!


----------



## magicre

Bessie7o7 said:


> Oh, that's such a great idea. I wish I would have thought of something like this before.


and the next pic will be of zuri drinking double bastard....

happy birthday!!


----------



## CorgiPaws

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZURI!!!!!!!!!!
Wow, has it been a year already? Holy cow, time flies fast! That's crazy! Wait... that means Zailey will be a year old in a couple weeks.


----------



## Khan

Happy Birthday Zuri!! Can't believe you are a year old already!! Time sure does fly.
Khan is sending you birthday slobbers, and hopes that you enjoy all your extra birthday treats!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Aw! All of our little Danes are growin' up! Pretty soon they'll be leaving for collage... 

Ania and I wish you the happiest of birthdays, baby Zuri!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Good God, its been a year already? Oh dear, thats means we are all yet another year older. Man, that year flew. Have a good one Zuri!
from Penny, Mollie and Windy the cat.


----------



## Northwoods10

Happy Birthday Zuri!!!! 

Hope you had a fabulous day pretty girl!


----------



## lucky

Happy birthday Zuri :smile:


----------



## AdrianVall

What?!?!!? She's already a year old?! Dang.. I can't believe its been that quick already! Haha..

Happy birthday Zuri! I'll be looking forward to new pictures!


----------



## Mollygirl

She is so cute and she's got the same expression in both pics. Such eyes. I took my two pups in and had them weighed. The last of March Pinky weighed 10 lbs now 17 lbs, and Ginger weighed 5 lbs and now 11 lbs. I couldn't believe they had doubled their weight. They sure grow fast.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Happy First Birthday Zuri!


----------



## CorgiPaws

but.... but... but....
You mean they aren't like this any more?


----------



## DaneMama

Zuri at 16 months!! She's grown into such a lovely young lady...couldn't love this doll face anymore  










8 weeks, 5 months, 16 months


----------



## Saraswati

Zuri, you have turned into an absolutely STUNNING girl!!! Give her some hugs and belly rubs for me


----------



## minnieme

DaneMama said:


>


That pic is SOOO cool!! Love the side by side comparison! Almost hard to believe that that adorable little puppy could turn into such a regal looking Dane... adorable to noble in a matter of months! Thanks for the great pics


----------



## chowder

It seems like you were just posting the first beer bottle picture. Now she's gone and grown right out of her collar again! Give her lots of hugs (and let us know what she keeps looking at off to the same side - is that where all the other dogs are standing?)


----------



## frogdog

Such a BEAUTY and LOVE her coloring...stunning.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I feel like I've got some sort of connection with Zuri. The earnest look on her face and in her eyes, I dunno how to explain it, she just looks like a total sweetheart.
And, her colouring is just the icing on the cake. She's turned out to be a lovely dog. Bet you're busy fighting off all the boys now that she's a teenager!


----------



## barneysmom2510

Zuri has grown up into a beautiful lady. Great idea to take pics like that it is so easy to forget how small they are when they are puppies.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Wow-- such an elegant dog! What I really notice is the length of her neck-- strong and graceful. Neat to see how this pup has progressed.


----------



## leilaquinn

She is GORGEOUS! That happens to be my very favorite beer in the world, and lately I only can find regular arrogant bastard, not the double bastard, mmm, I might be drooling a little. So the last time i said it I was kidding, but i'm seriously starting to think about a dane for our second dog, do you guys think they generally can handle rough play style dogs? I'm sure it varies, but in general?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

She is such a beauty!
I just love danes, such nice dogs. When I worked at a horse trail barn, the owner had a herd of 7 rescue danes plus 4 other large breed dogs. Nothing like being surrounded and leaned on from every direction from a pack of giant loveyness......


----------



## rannmiller

D'awwww that's my Zuri baby! I love how she was smaller than the bottle when you first got her and now she just dwarfs it! Better hope I don't see her again or I'm taking her home in my suitcase for real! :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

leilaquinn said:


> She is GORGEOUS! That happens to be my very favorite beer in the world, and lately I only can find regular arrogant bastard, not the double bastard, mmm, I might be drooling a little. So the last time i said it I was kidding, but i'm seriously starting to think about a dane for our second dog, do you guys think they generally can handle rough play style dogs? I'm sure it varies, but in general?


When the Danes get to playing it's like clash of the titans in the living room. They tend to play very rough with eachother. Get a dane!!!


----------



## leilaquinn

I'm starting to really want one! Luigi LOVES other dogs but he tends to be rude and pushy, our second dog needs to like to play rough and be pretty tolerant. My husband thinks I've truely lost my mind, we live in the city in a small to medium sized town house, but Luigi is so... special, and 10 bulls in a china shop-like that i can't imagine it would be much different to have one twice his size but maybe a bit less bouncy.


----------



## DaneMama

Well for persepective...when we lived in Denver we had ~700 square feet of house and a medium sized yard with 6 dogs, 3 of which were Danes. They make great apartment dogs just gotta take them running or hiking a few times during the week.


----------



## jdatwood

leilaquinn said:


> She is GORGEOUS! That happens to be my very favorite beer in the world, and lately I only can find regular arrogant bastard, not the double bastard, mmm, I might be drooling a little. So the last time i said it I was kidding, but i'm seriously starting to think about a dane for our second dog, do you guys think they generally can handle rough play style dogs? I'm sure it varies, but in general?


It's my favorite as well. Do you know that Double Bastard is only released once a year in limited quantities? The 2011 batch is being released in 3 days on the 17th! I hope I can find some around here somewhere... if not I'll have to stock up when we fly back to Denver in a month :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex

wow she sure did go from adorable to beautiful!
it always made me wonder how fast they grow if tis at all painful?


----------



## DaneMama

If it's painful they sure don't show it one bit LOL


----------



## Caty M

She is just gorgeous. I love her patterns. :smile:


----------



## xchairity_casex

we were told by a doctor once who said sometiems when kids go thru big growth spurts that its not uncommen for them to complain of pain in there legs just before going ot sleep or upon waking. it always made me wonder becuase people dont grow as quick as some animals do. like i raise button quail who grow very very quickly i did what you did and took pictures of them every week to show how they changed.


----------



## Sprocket

aww I love her! Love all your danes. I'm pretty sure a dane will be my next dog, just got to get a bigger car :smile: Such a great idea with the bottle!


----------

